# For those that has been to IMATS



## keetuh (Feb 3, 2011)

I honestly am interested in going but it looks from going online it doesn't come anywhere close. Has anyone on here that is from IL or the surrounding states ever been to a IMATS before? Does IMATS ever come close this way? Can non-make up artists go? 
​


----------



## LC (Feb 3, 2011)

imats only goes to nyc or la...sorry chica...one of my friends from chicago is coming to the one in LA this summer...and yes, anyone can go


----------



## keetuh (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you for answering my question.
  	That really does suck though, I really want to go.
  	Maybe next year since I'll be prepared for the cost.


----------



## nychick1384 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm from southwest MO and I'm planning a trip to the LA IMATS next summer.


----------



## bell21 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm in MN and planning a trip out to IMATS this year, so far its looking like I can fly out there, have my hotel room, transportation, and food for a little over $1,000. Then I have to factor in all the spending money of course lol but that's really not too bad.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm guessing that the NYC show would be the closer one for you. I'm going but lucky for me I am a NYer and will be staying with my parents and driving their car. I cant wait to meet some other Specktrettes at the show.


----------

